# Whats the smartest thing ever to come out of a womans mouth?



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Einsteins cock

:roll:

I'll get my coat......


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

0/10


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

You'll never guess who I bumped into in Specsavers yesterday?

Everybody!!!!!

TAXI!!


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

I was convinced it was going to be a wisdom tooth :roll:


----------

